# Upgrading a Trek 1000?



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

i have a 05 trek 1000 and would like to upgrade the sora shifters to shimano s.t.i, likely 105s. is it just as simple as that? or are there other parts that will need to be upgraded because they are not compatiable. the specs for my bike are here, 05 trek 1000 . thanks.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

aham23 said:


> i have a 05 trek 1000 and would like to upgrade the sora shifters to shimano s.t.i, likely 105s. is it just as simple as that? or are there other parts that will need to be upgraded because they are not compatiable. the specs for my bike are here, 05 trek 1000 . thanks.


No, I don't think it's as simple as just changing out the shifters. 105 uses a 9 speed cassette or a 10 speed casette (depening on which you are getting - the 10 speed came out just this year I think). What you have is an 8 speed cassette, which means you will probably have to get a 105 rear derailleur to match up with your shifters. I'm not 100% sure on this though. Best thing to do would be to ask your LBS, or maybe someone more knowledgeable will reply...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*It's all there, but . . .*

Here are the Shimano compatibilty charts for front and rear. They were published to answer questions like yours.

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con.../compatibility_charts/road_compatibility.html

I have to say that after staring at them for hours, I still can't figure them out entirely. I know all the information needed is on those charts, I just don't seem to be able to make the right brain moves. But that's not to say you can't. Some people have an uncanny ability to see the design and understand these sort of charts immediately.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

According to that chart, an 8spd Sora derailleur will not work with 9spd 105 shifters (and also 10spd shifters, I assume).


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

i determined that my tiagra RD is an 8 or 9 so it will work. just need to swap out the crankset, chain, and shifters. if i do the FD too i am looking at $230 with current sell prices on stuff. is a trek 1000 frame uprade worthy? thanks.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

aham23 said:


> i determined that my tiagra RD is an 8 or 9 so it will work. just need to swap out the crankset, chain, and shifters. if i do the FD too i am looking at $230 with current sell prices on stuff. is a trek 1000 frame uprade worthy? thanks.



I upgarded my GF's Trek 1000 with a full 105 and she loved it. It's a 2002 model and she likes the look of the frame and performance bike has 105 parts for cheap so that didn't break my bank.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

aham23 said:


> i determined that my tiagra RD is an 8 or 9 so it will work. just need to swap out the crankset, chain, and shifters. if i do the FD too i am looking at $230 with current sell prices on stuff. is a trek 1000 frame uprade worthy? thanks.


Worthy? Sure, why not. I recall Trek selling that SL frame with 105 just a couple years ago.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Worthy? Sure, why not._


My feeling as well. It looks as if Trek's using this frame across the entire 1000-series line for 2006, with the 1500 getting an Ultegra-105-Bontrager mix.

But even that doesn't matter so much. An upgrade is always worthy if it makes you enjoy the bike more - be it looks, feel or just a sense of pride.

Those who regret upgrading their bike usually went into it with unrealistic expectations, or had no plan at all. Upgrading with the hope that it will make you noticeably faster usually leads to disappointment. Those who never thought about where they're going with their cycling sometimes upgrade, only to sell or trade the bike a few months later.

Go for it.


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

ok got the parts rolling in. next question is do i attempt the upgrade myself or take the bike and parts down to the LBS have them do the install. i will be switching out the RD FD cassatte and brifters. 

so far i have gotten some good deals on the stuff. 105 brifters for $120, 105 RD $36, 105 FD $20, and Ultegra HG 9 sp cassette for $36. all new stuff. thanks for the help.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I think you should try to do it yourself so that you don't have to depend on your LBS for every little adjustment in the future and it'll save you some cash, If you run into any problem this is a great site to go for help.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Some thoughts.*

I don't do much wrenching any more, but here are some thoughts if you're going to do the work yourself:

1. Do not work against a deadline. If you hit a snag, postpone your first upgraded ride by days or even weeks.

2. Overtightening breaks stuff. Undertightening just makes it move on the test ride.

3. Get all the tools you need before you start. I can think of only two special tools you'd need: the cassette lockring tool - and a chainwhip if you need to get the cassette cogs back off the wheel. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here. I'm not 100% up on current technology.

4. Get information off the web (Park Tools, etc.), print it out and read it in your spare time before making a single move. Even if it seems a bit complicated in print, everything will fall into place for you as soon as you have the actual part in hand.

5. Totally agree:


> skyline377_If you run into any problem this is a great site to go to for help._


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

wrenching is the name, but is it my game? got all my upgrade parts in. got a beginners tool set and a repair stand. BUT do i have the ability? this will be my first bike "wrenching" and i hope it goes well. later. 











the stuff


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

aham23 said:


> wrenching is the name, but is it my game? got all my upgrade parts in. got a beginners tool set and a repair stand. BUT do i have the ability? this will be my first bike "wrenching" and i hope it goes well. later.
> 
> 
> [
> ...


If you've never done any of this before and you haven't at least taken some beginner class, you're in a bit of trouble.


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks for the encouragement! later.


----------

